# Brandon's Lawn Journal



## bpitts2 (Aug 25, 2019)

Finally getting around to getting a journal started. Wanted to get it going last year, but at that point it was the end of summer so just put it off. Anyways, mainly just wanting to keep up with the work put into my lawn and document the progress.


----------



## bpitts2 (Aug 25, 2019)

This weekend finally got around to a little dethatching project. Rented a power rake and gave it two passes, then with some help from the wife, raked up what we could before the sun went down for the night. Today took the McLane over it at 1" to clean up the rest of the mess. Still a little but to clean up tomorrow before throwing down a round of fertilizer.


----------



## bpitts2 (Aug 25, 2019)

Today put out an application of 24-0-11 fertilizer to help recover from this weekends dethatching project. With the rain coming this week hopefully it'll be sooner rather than later!


----------



## bpitts2 (Aug 25, 2019)

Haven't kept up very well since dethatching, but lawn recovered nicely after dethatching.


May 3, 2020


May 5, 2020


June 7, 2020


----------



## bpitts2 (Aug 25, 2019)

This weekend had 3 yards of sand delivered and leveled out the front yard. 



June 13, 2020


----------



## bpitts2 (Aug 25, 2019)

Three days since spreading sand and leveling. Already starting to fill in nicely.


----------

